# Tv Size?



## kev (Oct 10, 2007)

What is the largest LCD tv did anyone install in there 21RS?? Thinking of a 23", but not sure if too big.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I think the biggest I have seen is in BlueWedge's trailer*. I believe it is a 24" widescreen. But I'm sure with a little ingenuity, you could squeeze a 42" plasma in there!









Happy Trails,
Doug

* They might also be a 23RS, but for all intents, in this case the are equal.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

kev said:


> What is the largest LCD tv did anyone install in there 21RS?? Thinking of a 23", but not sure if too big.


I installed a 15"LCD in my 21RS. Works fine for us:


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

TV, who needs a TV? OK, i admit, one is getting installed next year. 21" seems to be a decent size. I dont believe it really needs to be any bigger.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Hmmm? I figure now that I put the fireplace in and its about 40" wide, I now have a place for a bigger Tv, at least a 36" LCD. Now if I remove the shower and....


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a 15" but my boys want it for their room. I am looking at a 26" onsale at walmart for $378


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I think mine is a 20" but if not than it's a little bigger maybe 21 or so but here is a pic of it. I installed it on the outside to get maximum viewing ability. Only down side to that is that I have to take it down every time, but I would anyway during travel even if I installed it somewhere else.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

We have a 19" with a built in dvd player which eliminates the need of having second piece of equipment along with extra wires,cables, etc..

Ed


----------



## cherchie (Mar 4, 2008)

We just put a 21" LCD with a built in DVD player in our 21RS. It didn't fit in the TV shelf so we bought a swivel wall bracket and mounted it in between the two windows over top of the counter. We put our "junk" basket on the TV shelf so it doesn't have to sit on the counter.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

We bring along a 15" LCD/DVD player. We store it in the TV storage area but usually set it up on the counter when we settle in to watch the tube (which is rarely). We just used it with a 400w invertor I bought last year but never used. We watched TV all weekend and never dented the dual 6V's power.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow...you guys are living large while camping.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

TV in the trailer? I don't think our truck would fit....









Ooops...you mean television... can't help you there... natures TV (aka Campfire) is all we watch


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> TV in the trailer? I don't think our truck would fit....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the same thing when I read the post hehe.

-CC


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

collinsfam_tx said:


> TV in the trailer? I don't think our truck would fit....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the same thing when I read the post hehe.

-CC
[/quote]
Yup - me 2  3


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> TV in the trailer? I don't think our truck would fit....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a 15 now and i am looking at purchasing a 23. giving the 15 to the boys for their bedroom, looking at the 23 for my bedroom. Living room has a 27" tube with surround sound so i am not replacing that yet.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

nynethead said:


> I have a 15 now and i am looking at purchasing a 23. giving the 15 to the boys for their bedroom, looking at the 23 for my bedroom. Living room has a 27" tube with surround sound so i am not replacing that yet.


3 televisions in the trailer?


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

A 23 should fit, just make sure the mount is long enough so you can swing it out flat against the trailer wall. I wouldn't suggest leaving it up during travel. Finding the correct mount was the difficult part. I am sure a 32 would fit if it didn't have side speakers.


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

We just bought our 25RSS and we have a 15" LCD with a small DVD player. It works nice for watching a movie at night or catching part of the game.


----------

